# Ricwilli 2021 Journal



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Let me start off by saying " WHAT A FREAKING WASTE OF PRODIAMINE"!!!!
I applied it yesterday evening and it has been pouring rain by me.

Till my next update.......

3/17/21
- Watered down Prodiamine. 5grams/ksqft. Added only to the front and sides lawn.
3/30/21
- Soil test results - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=26535
4/06/21
- SOP (Sulfate of Potash) 0-0-50 (P) - 2lbs/ksqft monthly
4/10/21
Mix together in warm water. Bring water PH to 5 or below
- Feature Iron - 1.6oz/ksqft per gallon of water
- Urea 46-0-0 - .5lbs (or 8oz) in 1gal water/ksqft to get .25/ksqft N
- Water in after 3-4 hours or water next day. - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1243&start=20
4/11/21
- Kelp/Humic - 1.1oz/ksqft per gallon of water
4/23/21
- AMS (Ammonium Sulfate) 21-0-0-24S (N/Sulfur) - 1.2lbs/ksqft (pellets, water in)
5/02/21
- GrubEx - 3lbs/ksqft
- DiseaseEx - Preventative Rate - 2lbs/ksqft
5/05/21
Mixed together in warm water
- Humic 12 - .8oz dry weight per gallon of water/1ksqft
- Air8 - 9oz/1ksqft
- Water in
5/13/21
Mix together in warm water. Bring water PH to 5 or below
- Feature Iron - 1.6oz/ksqft per gallon of water
- Urea 46-0-0 - .5lbs (or 8oz) in 1gal water/ksqft to get .25/ksqft N
- Water in after 3-4 hours or water next day.
5/19/21
- Applied MAP 11-52-0 at 3lbs/ksqft to get 1.5lbs P/ksqft
- Applied SOP 0-0-50 at 2lbs/ksqft to get 1lbs K/ksqft
- Watered in
5/22/21
- AMS (Ammonium Sulfate) 21-0-0-24S (N/Sulfur) - 1.2lbs/ksqft (pellets, water in)
- RGS - 6oz /ksft
5/31/21
Applied all below at 1 gal of water /ksqft and let it sit for 24 hours on grass.
- Propiconazole - 1oz /ksft
- Azoxy - .38oz /ksqft
- Urea 46-0-0 - .5lbs (or 8oz) /ksqft
- Feature Iron 2oz /ksft (NOTE TO SELF. 2oz IS TO MUCH. 1.6oz IS BETTER)
6/25/21
- Azoxy - .38oz /ksqft
- Cleary 3336F - 2oz /ksqft
6/26/21
- Kelp - 1/4tsp /ksft
- Humic - .8oz /ksft
7/01/21
- Applied MAP 11-52-0 at 3lbs/ksqft to get 1.5lbs P/ksqft
- Applied SOP 0-0-50 at 2lbs/ksqft to get 1lbs K/ksqft
- Urea 46-0-0 - .5lbs (or 8oz) /ksqft
- Feature Iron 1oz /ksft (lowered water PH below 5 before mixing)
- Watered in next day
7/31/21
- Propiconazole - 1oz /ksft
- Cleary 3336F - 2oz /ksqft
8/21/21
Mixed together in warm water
- Humic 12 - .8oz dry weight per gallon of water/1ksqft
- Air8 - 9oz/1ksqft
- Water in
8/30/21
- Urea 46-0-0 - .3lbs /ksqft to get .14lbs N
- Feature Iron 1.6oz /ksft (lowered water PH below 5 before mixing)
9/27/21
- Applied MAP 11-52-0 at 3lbs/ksqft to get 1.5lbs P/ksqft
- Applied SOP 0-0-50 at 2lbs/ksqft to get 1lbs K/ksqft
- Watered in
10/2/21
Mixed together in warm water
- Humic - .8oz dry weight per gallon of water/1ksqft


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Finally caved in and purchased a Toro Timemaster mower. Was hesitating because of the small gas tank, but this video changed my mind.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzbnBukRBhI]]

Toro Timemaster



First cut. I used my 13 year old 21" mower as there was to much mulch on the lawn from the high winds. Lawn still waking up.













No Prodiamine on the back as I would like to do a Spring over seed. As you can see it is thinned out. I also want to seed a couple of feet behind my yard to use as a turn around with the mower. The only issue is that there is no irrigation on that part of the lawn.





When I seeded last year, some of the seeds when into the mulch beds. I decided to dig them out and used them as plugs when I removed some weeds.



Soon I will start working on the edging of the mulch beds.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should drop some fast nitrogen. It looks like it needs it.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

YES!!!! Just what I needed to hear. The only issue is that my irrigation is off and I do not see any rain in the forecast. Well maybe Wednesday.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Some updated pics. Was hoping to apply some N with iron today, but it didn't happen.





















Started working on and creating new edges. I have to reapply some more roundup around the edges as the first application didn't take to well.


----------



## jrhaymond (May 15, 2020)

@ricwilli what did you use to cut your edges? Did you do all that by hand??

It really takes you yard up a notch.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

jrhaymond said:


> @ricwilli what did you use to cut your edges? Did you do all that by hand??
> 
> It really takes you yard up a notch.


I started doing it with a shovel and than a manual lawn edger, but that got old really quick as I had to do around the whole house. So I ordered an electric edger from amazon and it does its job pretty good and fast.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Nice edges! Looks very clean. Also like the contrast between your lawn and your neighbours!


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

5/22/21
Applied AMS (Ammonium Sulfate) 21-0-0-24S (N/Sulfur) - 1.2lbs/ksqft and RGS 6oz /ksqft

Its coming along.



















My son and I have been removing soil around the house and mulch beds for new mulch. This will be my first time ordering mulch in bulk. I will need 5 cubic yard of it. Hopefully i measured correctly. I am hoping to order mulch for this weekend.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

5/31/21

Applied all below at 1 gal of water /ksqft and let it sit for 24 hours on grass.
- Propiconazole - 1oz /ksft
- Azoxy - .38oz /ksqft
- Urea 46-0-0 - .5lbs (or 8oz) /ksqft
- Feature Iron 2oz /ksft (NOTE TO SELF. 2oz IS TO MUCH. 1.6oz IS BETTER)

My first app of iron was at 1.6oz /ksft on 5/13/21. I liked how it turned out but wanted a little darker. So this time around I tried 2oz and that was a bad idea. My lawn is looking way to dark/brown for my liking. Does not look natural at all. So from here on out, I will do 1.6oz of iron. I'm hoping it won't take to long for the lawn to lighten up.
I also finished the mulch beds. It came out pretty good. The edges of the beds now have to fill in as you can still see the light color soil.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Mulch really makes everything pop, nice work!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice beds and edges. I was going to do that all around my house last year but then I chickened out for some reason.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Now I have to be diligent about watering. We got about 1/2 rain yesterday and in the past i would think that would be more than enough water on the lawn for the week.


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Ricwilli I'm just down the road from you in zionsville. Glad we got the rain yesterday we needed it badly


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I've been pretty busy and have not added anything to the lawn since 5/31/21. Not even fertilizer with all the rain and heat we've been having. I also don't want it to grow much. I'll apply some urea in these next few days.

6/25/21
- Azoxy - .38oz /ksqft
- Cleary 3336F - 2oz /ksqft
6/26/21
- Kelp - 1/4tsp /ksft
- Humic - .8oz /ksft

We decided to add some string lights to the patio and tackled it this weekend. Progress below.

I didn't want any posts in the ground so I went to HD and found these cement planters. I will cement the post in the planters.



Painted them white.



The post will be in the middle of the planter and covering the drain hole. So I drilled another one where the post will not cover it. Also added a 1/2 tube so that the water can drain from the top of the cement.



Getting ready to add cement and leveling the post in the planter.





Cement added





Cut the tube and added lawn felt to prevent clogging.





One done. Two more to go.



All done. Planted some plants and hung the string lights. Don't mind the wires. This was for testing purposes. Lights are on a outdoor wifi outlet.













Planters where a little shaky with strong winds, so I made these 4 feet long flat steel rods stakes. They went in about two feet into the ground. I hope they hold.





Some night time pics.









I may put these in the Landscaping thread as I know lots of people don't follow journals.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

7/01/21
- Applied MAP 11-52-0 at 3lbs/ksqft to get 1.5lbs P/ksqft
- Applied SOP 0-0-50 at 2lbs/ksqft to get 1lbs K/ksqft
- Urea 46-0-0 - .5lbs (or 8oz) /ksqft
- Feature Iron 1oz /ksft (lowered water PH below 5 before mixing)
- Watered in next day

When I first applied Feature, i applied 1.6oz and I liked the color change. Second app i applied 2oz and it was to dark. This time I applied 1oz and I'm loving the color. So this will be the amount of Feature I'll be sticking with. Backyard not looking as good as the front. Lots of neighbors complimenting on the lawn. My neighbor from a few houses down is a landscaper and he brings his friends over to show them my lawn. I must be doing something right. 😂
Few pics below.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This was ok before the Reno, but it is too risky now. 
- Applied MAP 11-52-0 at 3lbs/ksqft to get 1.5lbs P/ksqft

Keep the N, P or K at no more than one pound/Ksqft per month.

Try to keep the area watered to avoid any issues.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

ricwilli said:


> 7/01/21
> - Applied MAP 11-52-0 at 3lbs/ksqft to get 1.5lbs P/ksqft
> - Applied SOP 0-0-50 at 2lbs/ksqft to get 1lbs K/ksqft
> - Urea 46-0-0 - .5lbs (or 8oz) /ksqft
> ...


How often do you re apply Feature ?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

g-man said:


> This was ok before the Reno, but it is too risky now.
> - Applied MAP 11-52-0 at 3lbs/ksqft to get 1.5lbs P/ksqft
> 
> Keep the N, P or K at no more than one pound/Ksqft per month.
> ...


Thanks. I will adjust my applications.



Johnl445 said:


> How often do you re apply Feature ?


I've been experimenting with the amount of iron and color that I will like. So I do not have a set interval on applying it yet. It looks like I am happy with 1oz/ksqft. I've read lots of threads where people were applying it every two weeks. I'll see what the color looks like in two weeks to see if I need to re-apply.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Everything looks fantastic you're having a great season keep it up.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

M32075 said:


> Everything looks fantastic you're having a great season keep it up.


Thanks.

I'm actually in the planning phase to reno a 400 sqft non-irrigated easement area.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Ordered and attached the Big League Lawn roller to the Timemaster. Mowed the lawn with HOC of 4". What a difference.















I also made a quick disconnect for the roller. I'll make another thread on it and put the link here.

Some of the sprinkler heads were really low so I used this tool to raise them. This thing really works. Each head can be removed/raised in less than three minutes just like advertised.


----------

